# timeshare partners.com



## lobsterlover (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello. Has anyone used this company in a purchase. What was your experience? They are not a member of the BBB so I'm keeping my fingers crossed on my recent purchase.
Thanks.


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2009)

*Never heard of them...*



lobsterlover said:


> Has anyone used this company in a purchase. What was your experience? They are not a member of the BBB so I'm keeping my fingers crossed on my recent purchase.



In my several decades of experience with timeshares, I haver *never* before even heard of Timeshare Partners.com.

That said, if (in addition to crossing your fingers) you appropriately conducted due diligence (confirming all deed details and verifying actual ownership and maintenance fee status, just for starters), I would not focus on or worry about the absence of BBB rating. *Any* entity (even one with "less than honorable" intentions) which is willing to pay the BBB membership fee can belong to BBB, so even being a "BBB member" means very little of any real significance...


----------



## lobsterlover (Apr 19, 2009)

*timesharepartners.com*

They are at commodity circle, Orlando and use Timeshare Closing Services company for escrow.


----------



## theo (Apr 19, 2009)

*Due diligence performed?*



lobsterlover said:


> They are at commodity circle, Orlando and use Timeshare Closing Services company for escrow.



Except for eBay purchases, where many commercial resellers often force the use of a particular specific closing company upon the buyer, it's usually the buyer who selects his / her own closing company, since it's usually the buyer *paying* the closing company fees. 

That said, there is nothing wrong with Timeshare Closing Services. They get the job done. You haven't actually addressed, however, what form of due diligence you have performed regarding your purchase. Have you seen the prior deed to ensure that the week and unit were accurately represented in any ads to which you responded? Have you confirmed that there are no unpaid maintenance fees from prior (or current) years, no unpaid "speciail assessments"? Are you clear on whether you purchase is annual or "every other year"? Are you certain of the next "use year", and/ or whether current or future use years have already been "banked" with an exchange company by the current owner? 

What I'm getting at with these (relevant questions to any purchase) questions is that the experiences of others with *their* particular purchase has no real bearing or relevance to the actual details of *your* purchase. Like people buying automobiles from the same dealer, each product and buying experience is unique and completely different from one transaction to the next. I can only hope that you performed your own due diligence, verifying details of your purchase to ensure to your personal satisfaction that what you think you are buying is in fact exactly the same as what you are actually buying...


----------

